# Spicy stir-fry Squid



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

I use about half the hood (+ maybe one of the flaps/wings) of a good size squid & cut into bite size pieces (strips about 1cm by 3 - 4cm).

I medium brown onion roughly chopped
2 medium carrots thinly sliced diagonally
1 small red capsicum (or half a big one) roughly chopped
3 or 4 shallots or spring onion stalks cut into 2cm bits
handful of frozen sliced green beans 
1 noodle pack cooked, cooled & drained
~2 tablespoons veg oil
1 tbsp minced garlic

Sauce - ingredients & quantities to taste or as below as I have become accustomed to using.

2 tbsp Soy sauce
1 tbsp Sesame oil
1 tsp minced ginger
1 tbsp brown sugar
Spice it up with a small teaspoon each of chilli powder and chilli flakes
OR 1 - 2 tbsp Masterfoods Spicy Soy, Honey & Garlic sauce (if using this reduce the soy sauce & sugar by half)
mix to thick sauce

Heat wok with oil, add garlic then onion before garlic burns, stir over high heat for ~30 sec. Then I add (in this order) carrot slices, capsicum, beans & shallots pieces at the end as you stir fry over high heat for a minute or two.

I then tip vegies into a warm frypan, quick spray of oil in wok back on heat & add all squid pieces. Stir over high heat for 1 min until squid pieces are just starting to go opaque white then tip sauce mix in wok followed by noodles and vegies. Stir for about 1 min until all heated, evenly mixed & coated.

Squid cooked in with vegies tends to cook too slowly & can end up tough. Done separately hot & fast = tender pieces.

Pour into large bowl and you have a feast for 1 person or two sensible servings. Beautiful with a nice cold Coopers Pale Ale!


----------



## Wedge (Dec 4, 2012)

Daveyak said:


> I use about half the hood (+ maybe one of the flaps/wings) of a good size squid & cut into bite size pieces (strips about 1cm by 3 - 4cm).
> 
> I medium brown onion roughly chopped
> 2 medium carrots thinly sliced diagonally
> ...


I like the sound of this recipe Dave, I will give it a go, when I catch the next squid.


----------

